
Yahoo restricting Mail accounts if it detects ad-blockers - nostromo
http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/20/yahoo-ad-blocker-issue/
======
oneJob
Perhaps this is the validating proof that commerce on the Internet has finally
matured. There is a disruptive technology (ad-blocking) that is an existential
threat to some of the largest companies on the web (Google, Yahoo, Facebook,
et al.), and their reaction to date, by and large, has been to try to kill the
technology. The kind of move a stodgy corporation would make.

~~~
unimpressive
>disruptive

“You keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Innovator%27s_Dilemma#Impa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Innovator%27s_Dilemma#Impact_on_business_world)

~~~
fwn
You could use "creative destruction". It means everything one could associate
with disruption but you refer to Schumpeter, the guy who actually discovered
the phenomen.

It's also less fancy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_destruction#Associati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_destruction#Association_with_Joseph_Schumpeter)

